# Manual para antes de llamar al profesor o ingeniero



## BKAR (Jun 2, 2012)

Manual para antes de llamar al profesor o ingeniero
por Mcpiebot » Sab Jul 16, 2011 2:59 am

Manual para antes de llamar al profesor o ingeniero (y molestarlo con preguntas tontas)

1.- Asegúrese de entender la ley de ohm

2.- Lea el datasheet de los componentes involucrados en el circuito.

2.1 Asegúrese de entender lo que dicen los datasheets
2.2 asegúrese de saber leer los valores de las resistencias.
2.3 asegúrese de saber leer los valores de los capacitores.
2.4 si no lo ha entendido, regrese al punto 1.
2.5 si no le interesa entender o aprender, puede usted cambiar de carrera o conseguir un trabajo donde no se le requiera entender nada ni aprender nada. Puede también dejar de leer este manual.

3.- Asegúrese de saber leer un diagrama eléctrico.

3.1 Revise con detenimiento el diagrama y trate de resolver sus dudas en google o en los libros que le recomiendan en su universidad..

4.- Si va a alambrar el circuito en protoboard asegúrese de entender cómo funciona (la protoboard).

5.- asegúrese de que sirvan todos sus alambres y que todos hagan contacto y/o tengan continuidad.

6.- Asegúrese de revisar la polaridad y la posición correcta de todos los componentes.

7.- Revise 2 o 3 veces antes de echar a andar el circuito.

8.- Verifique que el circuito haga lo que debe.

8.1.- Si el circuito no hace lo que debe, revise que este conectado a la fuente de alimentación correcta.

8.2 Si algún componente del circuito se calienta, desconecte todo y vuelva al paso 2.

8.3 Si no se calienta nada, pero tampoco funciona, vuelva al paso 2.

9.- Si el circuito hace algo, pero no hace lo que debe, vuelva al paso 3, 

9.1.- Si al segundo intento, sigue sin hacer lo que debe, verifique que no se haya dañado ningún componente.
9.2.- Si se ha dañado algun componente proceda a cambiarlo.
9.3.- Si no sabe como revisar si funciona un componente, vuelva al paso 2.

10.- Si el circuito hace lo que debe, felicidades ha usted terminado.
10.1.- Si no sabe si el circuito hace lo que debe o no sabe para qué armo el circuito, tómese un descanso y medite sobre las posibles razones por las cuales está armando el circuito y lo que lo llevo a estar leyendo este manual.

10.2 Si encuentra una razón viable para armar el circuito vaya al paso 11.
10.3 si no encuentra una razón viable y sólida para seguir armando el circuito, puede ir usted a perder el tiempo con otra cosa.


11.- Si el circuito sigue sin hacer lo que debe, proceda a dar algunos golpes al mismo, (procure hacerlo con calma).
11.1 Si el circuito sigue sin funcionar, vuelva al paso 1.


12.- No llame al ingeniero.


ni crean que lo hice yo, lo encontré aqui


----------



## DJ T3 (Jun 3, 2012)

Deberían *destacarlo* y ponerlo antes de iniciar un tema nuevo...

Muy buenas recomendaciones (aunque no sea tuya BKAR...)

Saludos


----------

